

Instead of micro-payments, what about micro-rewards? - ryanelkins
http://steveouting.com/2009/09/25/instead-of-micro-payments-what-about-micro-rewards/

======
ryanelkins
I found this interesting, especially in light of an earlier topic that made
the front page about micro rewards and monetization:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1097996>

I find it interesting that through very simple rewards we can possibly drive
not only conversion, retention, and use but also monetization.

